# Netherland Dwarf vs. Polish



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

My brother is going to get a rabbit with me and he likes polish. He used to like Netherlands dwarf but found out that they were supposedly "mean and. nippy"? So he heard polish we nice rabbits and is looking for a polish but there aren't many around here. So has anyone had one of these two breeds and can give me some info? 
Thanks in advance, NL


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 10, 2014)

All depends on the bun. My little nethie is my little rascal, he is inquisitive, too smart for his own good and is becoming a little cuddle bun. He comes up now to say hello and is much more trusting of me, they do have to learn that. He's sometimes hyper and a great jumper. I love their character and although he has nipped me it is normally in his enthusiasm to get to his food. Polish I have heard are great little buns too.


----------



## pani (Feb 10, 2014)

My Netherland dwarf used to nip me when I was in his way or to get my attention, but he quickly learned that wasn't the right way. He now nudges me with his nose instead. He runs over to me when I walk into my buns' area, and requests pets by sniffing and/or nudging my finger, and then placing his head on the floor. He can be really hyper, like Chrisdoc's Nethie, running around doing bunny 500s and binkies, but he's also really protective and affectionate towards my mini lop, Clementine, and they've 'pre-bonded' (prior to her being spayed) really easily.

If you get a Nethie I'd definitely urgr you to get it spayed or neutered. Felix became a lot friendlier after his neuter, although he wasn't mean beforehand, or anything. He's also wonderful at staying clean, adventurous, and learned to use his litter box quickly.

I've never owned a Polish, but there's my take on my ND! All buns are different - you could end up with a Polish exactly like Felix.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not sure I like the idea of spay or neuter. It does cost a good deal of money (although if I was absolutely positive my bun needed it I would fork it over) and I have heard of buns dying on the operating table. I also heard that some/most bunnies are fine withought it. JMHO, if someone could give me more info on this as to of it has to be done and why that would be great.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 10, 2014)

Temperament has less to do with breed and more to do with the individual bunny and its quality of life. I'm sure there are mean Nethies as well as cuddly Nethies, same goes for every other breed of bunny. Even my two minilop buns, who are brothers from the same litter, have a world of difference in personality - one's shy and a big kisser, the other is extremely brave and extroverted, but kind of a jerk sometimes.

If you are getting the bunny as a baby, make sure you get it from a good experienced breeder and not a for-profit pet mill. It may cost a little more but you can be more assured of its health pedigree and chances are a good breeder will be there for you afterwards if you have any questions about bunny care. If you decide to rescue one, visiting a shelter and spending time with the bunnies before you pick will give you a great idea of their personalities as fully developed adults, and you can pick the one that's right for you. (Also they will already be neutered/spayed, saving you the expense!)

Spaying a female rabbit is necessary, as they have high rates of uterine cancer in their adulthood. If you do not spay your rabbit it will probably not live beyond the first 3 or 4 years. Neutering males is more for behavioural benefits. When they reach their hormonal age, they start spraying and marking everywhere, display aggression and a tendency to hump everything in sight. Females do this too. It's not much fun to deal with!

There are, however, some owners who do not mind this and equally, some bunnies who do not show that much hormonal behaviour. So it depends on your individual situation. If you look for a vet with lots of bunny experience, the chances of your bunny dying in-op is slim to none. Just make sure you ask the vet how many rabbit spay/neuters he's done, and how often he's had complications in the surgery.

If you might be considering getting your bunny a friend later in life, spaying/neutering both is essential for them to bond, so that's something else to think about. Best of luck!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 10, 2014)

Netherland Dwarfs aren't necessarily mean and nippy, but they are much more energetic and active than Polish. That energy has a tendency to be channeled into negative behavior if the rabbit is handled incorrectly. For a first time rabbit owner, I'd be more inclined to recommend Polish. As a breed, they tend to be VERY laid back and low key. Polish are generally quiet, easy-to-handle rabbits.

If you have a stronger interest in Netherland Dwarfs, don't rule them out based on that generalization, though. A reputable breeder would be able to work with you to find a rabbit with the temperament you desire.

Spaying and neutering is not necessary for either gender. It's a personal decision for you to make based on your own circumstances.

Many sources will try scare tactics about cancer rates, but the information usually presented is based on one study in a comparatively small sampling of animals. It's certainly basis for more research, but not a single defining factor on which to base your decision. As you said, there are risks with any surgery. And in many cases, rabbits can live long, happy lives unaltered.

I do recommend spaying or neutering in a multiple-rabbit household to prevent unwanted breeding. Altering can also help behaviorally with rabbits that display hormonal behaviors (biting, charging, spraying, mounting, etc.) In a single-bunny households, these are less likely to become problems.

Do you what you feel is best.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 10, 2014)

What Oakridge said. 

I raise polish and find them to be a very lovely quiet breed of rabbit. Easier and nicer to handle than netherland dwarf. But even though I breed for calm quiet rabbits, I do get the odd energizer Polish... they'll make you laugh at them.  But overal, very sweet, easy to handle bunnies that can be carried around forever it seems. just so content and laidback.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!My brother looked into them already and after I told him what u guys" said he loves them. So he is getting a polish.  Ill be getting a Silver Fox or Mini Lop. And yes we'll get them from a breeder once we're ready.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck with your rabbit search! Picking them out is always fun.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 11, 2014)

My dwarfs are not nippy or aggressive. Tho they don't like to be bothered. But they don't have a mean bone in their body.


----------

